

Show HN: A simple but addictive android game - flyingspaghetti
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.cocos2dx.Circles

======
blumkvist
Created 42 minutes ago, only activity is this submission, front page.

Riiiight :)

~~~
flyingspaghetti
I am humbled :)

~~~
atrilumen
I am jealous x_x

(
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6598290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6598290)
)

~~~
flyingspaghetti
lol, you have my blessings, cool graphics BTW

